# Tear Stains - Vet tested its blocked tear ducts ???



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there

I have not been on here for a little while because all is going well and I have been busy.

Daisy since about 9 months old has has blocked tear ducts, it seems when I think back to have started around the time she was spayed, I dont know if that had an impact, perhaps... for example could being put to sleep and antibiotics have had an effect.. just a thought.

I went to the vets recently because Daisy needed her boosters and the vet tested for blocked tear ducts and Daisy has them.

I have tried most things, food change, natural diet etc, but nothing has cleared those stains 

I do not want to put Daisy to sleep so the vet can work on unblocking her tear ducts:wub:, so I am wondering if there are any other options, is there anything that might to could try to clear them...... thank you....... 

The picture of Daisy attached to my avatar shows her with no stains, before her spaying around 7 - 8 months old. 

Thank you :O)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ask your vet to recommend an eye specialist in your area. That's who can answer your questions. Abbey's tear ducts were too small and she had the operation to enlarge them plus remove inward growing lashes. It took about a year for her staining to actally clear up....and now she seems to get stains somewhat at the change of seasons. .....she had the operation maybe 5 years ago and it cost $1800 then. :w00t: Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you get a health guarantee from Daisy's breeder? Reputable breeder's usually offer a guarantee against congenital conditions for at least the first year so she may help you with the expense of the surgery.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My Rain had the tear duct surgery before I got her. I think it was for staining because she was a show dog. I really can't compare because I didn't know her before but I have cleared up her staining and she is doing fine. I got her at 1 1/2 years old..........


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends. The closure could be due to secondary inflammation (allergies), ducts that never opened when the eyes opened (which, if caught early enough can often be opened with surgery), or closure due to facial structure. Each of these senarios has a different long term prognosis. 
The ophthalmologist I use can flush tear ducts awake on most critters.


----------

